# Weird Malware error daily?



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Malwarebytes gives me this report every day:
2012/04/12 20:53:21 -0500	HTPC-PC	htpc	IP-BLOCK	199.27.135.184 (Type: outgoing, Port: 54442, Process: firefox.exe)
2012/04/12 20:53:21 -0500	HTPC-PC	htpc	IP-BLOCK	141.101.124.185 (Type: outgoing, Port: 54443, Process: firefox.exe)

When it pops up, I am running Firefox, and the only tab open is DBSTalk's Ispy.
The only add-ons I have are colorful tabs and Adblock Plus, New Tab Homepage.

I checked the IPs and they dont appear to be unknown sites, although Ive never heard of them. 

The first one is CLOUDFLARENET
Second one is CLOUDFLARE-EU

Anyone?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's possible dbstalk uses cloudflare. Dave would know I'm sure.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Those IP addresses are indeed CloudFare.

Perhaps change your firewall rules?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Cloudflare's legit. They're a mirroring service like Akamai.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, thanks.


----------

